# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Repairing Dents in a Polished Wooden Floor

## kylen

Help! We had a our floors polished 6 months ago with a high gloss polyurethane. We just had a party and a few of the boards have been damaged by stiletto heels. It is a fairly small area so I am wondering if I can patch it in some way rather than get the sander back. Could I putty the dents then go over the boards with polyurethane, or can I will another coat of polyurethane alone be suffienct to reduce the obviousness of the tiny little trail of heel marks? Any other ideas?<!-- google_ad_section_end -->

----------


## rrobor

The answer is no there is no sure way to fix that and to resand so soon is a waste. A floor can only be sanded a specific numberof times if you sand each time it gets dented you will need a new floor. Trying to steam them out might work, it also could also warp the floor and trrying to put some sort of coating to cover it is liable to look like the dog had an accident.

----------


## Ashore

Its a floor 
just like the car you drive , its a car not a small god to be polished each week 
If you had searched here you may have found that the majority of advice is a satin finish , 2 pack first and a 1 pack on top , the 2 pack for hardness and the single pack to cushon the impact , but in the end it's a floor to be walked upon , have kids scratch , have junk spilled on , have animals scratch ( sorry already mentioned that) 
If you want something that doesn't mark, then tile , if you want a wood finish that is mark resistant go for parquetay , if you want polished floors that wont ever be marked put them on the ceiling  :Doh:

----------


## Gooner

Steaming will not work as this works on the principle of water penetrating and swelling the wood. With floor finish on it, the steam will not penetrate the wood and therefore won't do anything but heat it up.  
In the two books I have on polishing and maintaining floorboards, it basically lists this type of damage to be "permanent". (Both books specifically have sections for "stilletto damage"). This is assumming the floors have been "dinted". 
If it is only the finish that has been scratched then you may be able to do something like polish it or apply wax, but these are temporary measures only. I assume the stilettoes would have dinted the wood and so you just may have to live with it.  
I keep a shotgun handy next to the door for those who think they will enter my house wearing stilettos. Unfortunately my little boy doesn't need stilettos to damage the floor on a daily basis.

----------

